# FINALLY bought a mill



## Leggman (Feb 13, 2017)

I have finally purchased a mill after wanting one since I learned to walk
It is an Excello  early model in really good shape and I got it for practically nothing 400.oo
At the same time I purchased a clausing lathe I believe is a 12 x 24.
I had to pay a little more for the lathe but I still think I got a good deal.
Up until now I have been just getting by with a grizzly 9 x 19 lathe and outgrew it a long time ago.
Right now I am cleaning out my shop trying to make room for the new occupants.
The shop wiring is complete and I am going to try to run them with static phase converters as they are both three phase.


----------



## mikey (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats, and we need pics!


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 13, 2017)

Now all ya gotta get is some metal.

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes indeed.  Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## Quattroclick (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats!  I know the feeling, I have been cleaning and rearranging my shop for weeks to accommodate a new mill.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 14, 2017)

Congratulations! Wish I could find a deal like that here but that never happens. But at least I have a small miller I can borrow.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 14, 2017)

Photos from last weekend


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 14, 2017)

did you get the table with that miller?


----------



## Leggman (Feb 14, 2017)

The table I do have but the lead screw and the handles are buried in a 18 wheeler trailer in the previous owners back yard under tons of yard sale stuff.
I am sure I will get it once yard sale season begins.


----------



## Quattroclick (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like it should clean up good.  Hopefully the gib is there too....


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 14, 2017)

A static converter should work fine for both machines - assuming the motors are both the same size.


----------



## brino (Feb 14, 2017)

Congratulations that looks like a great mill and lathe!
"Instant" shop......except the part about wanting it for so long......
-brino


----------



## Leggman (Feb 15, 2017)

I finally got the gumption to turn over the table and look at it and it is spotless. No holes or gouges. I DO have the gib and it is in good shape as well.
I will hopefully have them in the shop this weekend. They have been sitting in my driveway tarped for 10 days now


----------



## Leggman (Feb 17, 2017)

Finally got both machines in my shop. A toe jack, a long pry bar,  a couple of pipes and a little help from a friend and they are in place. Will probably hook them up tomorrow. I also need to hoist up the table (UGH) and get it installed


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 17, 2017)

Leggman said:


> I have finally purchased a mill after wanting one since I learned to walk
> It is an Excello  early model in really good shape and I got it for practically nothing 400.oo


Nice score. You will like it. It is beefier than a Bridgeport.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 17, 2017)

$400.   Seriously.  How in tarnation do people find scores like that?  Seems like if I found a mill around here for $400 it would be one of those Harbor Freight ones AND the table would be missing.. LOL.

Congrats on our purchase.  Looks like you have a very nice shop there.


----------



## Dawner (Feb 18, 2017)

How did you get your garage so clean? I have to tie a rope around my waist and tie other end to a fire plug before I go in. Sometimes I use bread crumbs if I know exactly  what I'm looking for, No seriously for $400.00 bucks great deal ( personal note )  I've drank more than $400 in a airport bar (once )  Hell my first car was only $300.00  congrats


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 18, 2017)

Dawner said:


> ( personal note )  I've drank more than $400 in a airport bar (once )



Cripes!!  Me too and that was before I climbed into the cockpit.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 18, 2017)

I guess I just got lucky on the mill... or so I thought until I hooked it up this morning and turned it on. It did run but was very noisy and smoked badly. It had sat in a garage untouched for twenty years before I bought it so I am guessing the belt is shot. I would like to take the motor off and get it checked out by someone and while I am at it clean everything up.
It looks like it will be a couple of months before I get the parts I am missing anyway. The previous owner swears he has the parts but they are buried in a 18 wheeler trailer full of yard sale crap. They seem nice and sincere about getting me the parts I just have to wait but I dont mind. It will give me time to get it cleaned up and running proper.
If anyone on here has any information on replacing the belt on a early excello 602 PLEASE pass it along.
Thanks... Dave
Also I need to replace one of the way lube lines. Where can I get some of that very small copper tubing?


----------



## Leggman (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey Dawner, My garage is only clean in that one spot because I threw everything on the other side. Now it's really bad.


----------



## richl (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey dave,
Nice looking mill and lathe. I do not know the answer to your belt question for an excello mill, I had a similar problem with my southbend, circa 1956 mill. After finding a manual for the mill, it seems I would need to pull off the motor to gain access to the gears. While this was by no means impossible, I decided to use a link belt instead.
This may help you around your situation.
Hth
Rich


----------



## DougD (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice looking machines and great price on the mill. I would probably keep reminding them on the "buried" parts.
With it sitting in a garage for that long could be belts, lube or little critters, like mice and insects trying to build communities. I know in southern Illinois I am always surprised by the mud wasp nests and mice nests, in places I would not have thought.
doug


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 19, 2017)

I am trying to remember how I did it. I lifted the motor up and forward. I then worked the old belt off. I put the new belt on the motor pulley and then pulled off the face plate with the variable speed dials. I then pulled and cussed and inched it on will rotating the front pulley.


----------



## mksj (Feb 20, 2017)

Leggman said:


> Also I need to replace one of the way lube lines. Where can I get some of that very small copper tubing?



The manual shows a combination of copper and nylon Bijur oil lines specified as 5/32", the link below has both.
http://www.fluidlinesystems.net/Bijur-Tubing-s/1937.htm

I have attached the PDF manual, but there also another version for the earlier model for download which is a large file: http://campkahler.com/excello/xlo-602-52672-complete-manual.pdf

You might look at similar machines with a varispeed heads to see the disassembly directions for changing the belts and also other parts that may need servicing.  I had looked into this for a Lagun mill in the past, and it was not a simple job and there were a number of parts that needed to be replaced. The correct belt for this machine was posted elsewhere, and they indicated it was a 1922v321 but may be worth contacting the manufacturer for questions/parts. There was an old thread on the head tear down on the 602 head, may be worth contacting the poster with questions on your machine, there are also a number of other postings in other forums. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/excello-mill-vari-speed-repair-questions.27050/


----------



## Keith Foor (Feb 20, 2017)

I have that same Excello mill.  Good stuff.  
Whats odd is I also have the big brother to that lathe as well.

Congrats on the purchases.


----------



## Martin W (Feb 20, 2017)

You did well. Nice.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 20, 2017)

mksj said:


> The manual shows a combination of copper and nylon Bijur oil lines specified as 5/32", the link below has both.
> http://www.fluidlinesystems.net/Bijur-Tubing-s/1937.htm
> 
> I have attached the PDF manual, but there also another version for the earlier model for download which is a large file: http://campkahler.com/excello/xlo-602-52672-complete-manual.pdf
> ...


I really appreciate the info. The belt number is right. 
On the pulley for the spindle the key is missing for the top half of the pulley and I am guessing that the belt slipping is partly the reason for the smoke. I removed the motor and ran it some and although it is noisy it doesn't smoke anymore but it is not under load. 
Thanks again  Dave


----------



## Leggman (Feb 20, 2017)

Leggman said:


> I really appreciate the info. The belt number is right.
> On the pulley for the spindle the key is missing for the top half of the pulley and I am guessing that the belt slipping is partly the reason for the smoke. I removed the motor and ran it some and although it is noisy it doesn't smoke anymore but it is not under load.
> Thanks again  Dave


Contacting the manufacturer will be difficult as they stopped production in 1985


----------



## Leggman (Feb 20, 2017)

I pulled the motor today and ran it with the belt off and it is very noisy. The bearings are shot and have to be replaced. Does anyone know the bearing numbers??
Thanks.  Dave


----------



## Leggman (Feb 20, 2017)

Found the bearings so after a good cleaning it should be good and much quieter.
Bearing numbers were 6205 and 7206
Dave


----------



## Leggman (Feb 22, 2017)

Good news and bad news. I put new bearings in my motor and ran it for a couple of minutes and it is shot. Smokes like a locomotive. So evidently I need a new motor. It is a two hp three phase. I would like to keep it all original but whatever makes it work will also do. Anyone have a excello motor laying around?


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 22, 2017)

I would take it to a electric motor repair shop and have them rebuild it.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 22, 2017)

I stopped in at a local motor shop and they said they could rebuild it but it all depended on if it was worth it or not. I will drop it off tomorrow morning and hope for the best. I DO have a lawnmower engine that would fit up there


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 22, 2017)

Leggman said:


> I stopped in at a local motor shop and they said they could rebuild it but it all depended on if it was worth it or not.


Would probably still  be better than tracking down a used one and not knowing how long it will last.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 22, 2017)

Leggman said:


> Good news and bad news. I put new bearings in my motor and ran it for a couple of minutes and it is shot. Smokes like a locomotive. So evidently I need a new motor. It is a two hp three phase. I would like to keep it all original but whatever makes it work will also do. Anyone have a excello motor laying around?



Ouch, sorry to hear about that.  "Smoking like a locomotive" - that isn't good.  Really hard to get the smoke to go back in.  I have never had a motor out and out fail like that.  Amongst about 6 machines, some with 2 or 3 motors - all 30 to 50 years old (and I'm sure some of them would have sat idle in storage for years at a time) - I've been lucky that none have cratered on me.  I am surprised that your motor protection didn't trip and minimize the damage to the motor.

I would cook up some sort of a temporary lash up just to get the mill running and all checked out.  That is a good mill and worth investing some money into (you only have a few hundred into that machine - it may end up dollar cost averaging by the time you are done).  If I knew that the rest of the mill was in good condition I'd spend the money to get the proper motor fixed right, probably cost more than what you paid for the mill (even have the shop bump up the insulation rating so it is actually rated for VFD service).  Definitely go through the motor control circuits and confirm they are set up properly.

I believe you were intending to run both your new machines on a static phase converter.  I have no experience with static phase converters, but I can share that rotary phase converters are very tolerant and even with quite a variety of weird old machines I have never had a lick of trouble.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a friend that has a 5 hp three phase motor that he is willing to give to me to use as a rotary phase converter. I can start it with the 3-5 hp static phase converter I bought for the mill and run both the mill and the lathe off of that. (not at the same time).
I will have to re do my wiring but I don't mind.
At least the lathe seems to run fine (once I replace the magnetic switch).


----------



## Leggman (Feb 23, 2017)

I took the motor to the local rewind shop and got a quote of  "Not more than 500 dollars".................Looking at ALL options now


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 23, 2017)

I would think 300 dollars would be about an average price.


----------



## Turnaround (Feb 24, 2017)

Leggman said:


> Found the bearings so after a good cleaning it should be good and much quieter.
> Bearing numbers were 6205 and 7206
> Dave



Are there any parts sources for the old lathes and mills? Reason: years ago, the lady and I disassembled a Bridgeport knee mill, to enable us to "come a long" the parts up the previous owner's cellar steps, and then carry the heavy stuff through his kitchen. Since then, low life thieves broke into my refrigerated, storage trailer, and stole a whole gang of car parts, as well as the box of parts from dismantling my Bridgeport. Now that I am retired, its time to reassemble but, like Johnny Cash said, "all the bolts (and fittings) are gone."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 24, 2017)

There are acouple of E-bay sellers that carry a bunch of bridgeport parts.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 24, 2017)

500 does seem a bit steep to me but I might have to do it. The part that really hurts is I am about two months away from losing my job (Thanks NAFTA )
and 500 bucks will be a lot of money then.
I looked at putting a new motor on but by the time I got the new motor and adapted it to work I would probably be really close to the 500 mark anyway. I would like to keep it three phase.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 25, 2017)

Thinking about using the good two hp three phase motor that I have and driving it with a vfd. I will have to adapt it to vertical use with a homemade bracket but that should be easy. Should I use a toothed belt or maybe a double v belt for the conversion. Trying to avoid the stock variable pulleys because I have heard too much about the noise problem


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 25, 2017)

Leggman said:


> Trying to avoid the stock variable pulleys because I have heard too much about the noise problem


Mine is a little noisy in back gear, but in high range it is pleasant.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 27, 2017)

My wife is convinced I should just spend the 500 and make it all original. I kind of like the idea of using a vfd and a different motor. I have been working a lot of overtime lately and it is tax time ??? We always get a good refund from uncle sam


----------



## Leggman (Feb 27, 2017)

finally got the table put on. It was so heavy I had to use both hands


----------



## AspenM/C (Mar 3, 2017)

Leggman said:


> View attachment 226359
> View attachment 226360
> View attachment 226362
> View attachment 226364
> ...


Very nice lathe, looks like a 5c collet drawbar , great score.
The XLO looks to be in good shape, unusual for the motor to just fry like that, mine gave up after a year or so usage running from a Digital inverter. Luckily I had also picked up a rewound one for $50 , just because someone had it laying around and had no use for it.
I have 2 XLOs , one I made new  lead screws for and a new cross nut. That wasn't too difficult.  There are of course more used parts available in Canada than you will find locally, shipping would not be friendly on the pocket book. 
Cheers Tim


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 4, 2017)

Any new progress?


----------



## Leggman (Mar 7, 2017)

I have been working on the variable speed pulleys as the bushings were gone and the key was missing on the top pulley. I ordered some plastic shims/bushings from Hove machine services up in Canada but decided to try some homemade brass bushings first. If they fail I will have the plastic ones once they get here.
I acquired a 5 HP motor to use to get the three phase power I need to run both the mill and the clausing Lathe. The plan is to start the 5 hp motor with a static phase converter and use that to get the third leg I need. People who know say it should work.
I am getting the 2 hp excello motor rewound and I hope it will be right because it's not cheap.
That is plan A, Plan B is to use another new motor for the mill and a vfd with a 1 to 1 belt drive.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 7, 2017)

Well you could buy this one for spare parts.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLO-BRI...220070?hash=item43fef41da6:g:Nq4AAOSwtfhYtIxt


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 7, 2017)

At the price you paid for the mill and the rebuild your still ahead of the game. About a thousand dollars and your set  , I think you did real good. . Both machines look good and I bet they will last , if you take care of them they take care of you.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 9, 2017)

Leggman said:


> I ordered some plastic shims/bushings from Hove machine services up in Canada


You have contact info for them? My goggle fu turned up nothing. I want to order some spare parts just to have on hand.


----------



## Leggman (Mar 9, 2017)

705-429-5910
Hove Machine Services
 2031 River Rd W, 
Wasaga Beach, ON, L9Z 2W1


----------



## Leggman (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know how to put on the plastic shims. Should I heat them first because I am afraid to bend them less they break?


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is the manual if you don't have it.
http://manuals.chudov.com/Excello-602-Mill-Manual.pdf


----------



## Leggman (Mar 30, 2017)

I got a phone call today informing me that my motor is ready. I WILL be picking it up tomorrow. Woo Hoo


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 30, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2017)

That's great soon you'll be making chips.


----------



## Jonathans (Apr 3, 2017)

400 bucks??? I hate to as what you got the lathe for.  In other forums this would qualify as a "You suck!"


----------



## Leggman (Apr 5, 2017)

I think I got the mill so cheap because the PO knew the motor was toast and I might not ever get the table parts I need from him. In retrospect knowing what I know now would I do it again...... YES. 
I got the motor back last Friday and it works great. I always stayed away from heavier three phase stuff but not anymore. The Clausing lathe is just awesome and I used it all day making parts to get the mill table back up and running. I need to figure out how to make a power feed for the mill. 
This is more fun than a barrel of monkees.


----------



## Leggman (Apr 5, 2017)

I have two threads going right now that are very similar one is this one and the other is "needing excello mill parts" It would be nice if they could be combined. Thanks


----------

